# Under the Covers - David Bowie - "Pin Ups"



## Guest (Sep 18, 2018)

*Cover songs...

*Sometimes a cover song can be of such profound significance that it overshadows the original tune to such an extent that it essentially ceases to exist and thus when heard is often mistaken for a "cover" of the "original"...

Tunes are covered by performers who genuinely wish to express their affection and their admiration - their respect and reverence - for the artist's abilities and achievements - their craftsmanship and artistry - which served as the source of inspiration which led them down the career path that they have chosen to follow..

At times this thread will focus on a single artist or group who released an album with multiple cover songs.

At times this thread will focus on a single song and a selection of the covers from multiple artists.

Every thread will have links to the tunes themselves which you can access.

This thread has different judging criteria than the "Deep Tracks" and "Classic Tracks" polls in which you are asked to cast votes for your favourites -

The tunes selected should be judged not on whether they meet or exceed the originals but rather on one simple concept to wit -

"Would you listen to this tune a second time?".

The question being asked is whether these artists acquitted themselves honourably - whether they brought something unique or unusual - something intangible or inspired - which helped to illuminate the tune or tunes in question and thus enlightened the listener by allowing them to hear something different in something that was once all-too-familiar...

And so the method of voting is such - there is no limit on the number of selections that you are allowed to choose and your selections represent the expression of your opinion which states that this is indeed a song which merits a second spin...

In the poll section the name of the tune will be followed by the original artist...

Your commentary is always welcomed...

Up next is *David Bowie - "Pin Ups"*

View attachment 107991


"Pin Ups" (also referred to as "PinUps") is the seventh studio album by David Bowie, containing cover versions of songs, released in 1973 on RCA Records.

"Pin Ups" entered the UK chart on 3 November 1973 and stayed there for 21 weeks, peaking at No. 1.

It re-entered the chart on 30 April 1983, this time for fifteen weeks, peaking at No. 57.

In July 1990, it again entered the chart, for one week, at No. 52.

According to co-producer Ken Scott, the LP was originally conceived as "a complete opposite of [Bowie's] other albums", consisting of all cover songs except one original composition, and mainly turned towards the US market since "he wanted to do songs that weren't known as well in the States as they were in England", yet eventually the plan was dropped.

"Pin Ups" was the first of two "1960s nostalgia" albums that Bowie had planned to release. The second, which was planned to be called "Bowie-ing Out," would have contained Bowie covering his favourite American artists, but was never recorded. Bowie also apparently considered making a "Pin Ups" sequel: he had compiled a list of songs he wanted to cover, some of which showed up on his later releases of Heathen (2002) and Reality (2003).

In the album booklet, Bowie, writing in his own hand, describes "Pin Ups" as:

"_These songs are among my favourites from the '64-67' period of London. / Most of the groups were playing the Ricky-Tick (was it a 'y' or an 'i'?) -Scene club circuit (Marquee, eel pie island la-la). / Some are still with us. / Pretty Things, Them, Yardbirds, Syd's Pink Floyd, Mojos, Who, Easybeats, Merseys, The Kinks. / Love-on ya!_"

The woman on the cover with Bowie is 1960s supermodel Twiggy in a photograph taken by her then-manager Justin de Villeneuve. It was shot in Paris for Vogue magazine, but at Bowie's request was used for the album instead.

There are two Bonus Tracks included within the poll -

"Growin' Up" - by Bruce Springsteen which was recorded during the sessions for "Diamond Dogs"

and

"Amsterdam" - by Jacques Brel which was released as the B-side to the "Sorrow" single.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2018)

"*Rosalyn*" -






"*Here Comes The Night*" -






"*I Wish You Would*" -






"*See Emily Play*" -






"*Everything's Alright*" -






"*I Can't Explain*" -






"*Friday On My Mind*" -






"*Sorrow*" -






"*Don't Bring Me Down*" -






"*Shapes of Things*" -






"*Anyway, Anyhow, Anywhere*" -






"*Where Have All the Good Times Gone*" -






"*Growin' Up*" -






"*Amsterdam*" -


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm out of this one. One of my most disliked Bowie albums. I'm not fond of covers albums at the best of times. This is no exception.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I have a copy. It's okay. But it's sandwiched between two awesome albums. Aladdin Sane, and Diamond Dogs. I prefer those along with Hunky Dory. But Pin Ups is some good fun.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Not bad, not great. Some songs that are worthwhile to have in his interpretation, like Friday on my mind.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I've never heard any of the album before apart from _Sorrow_, which my sister had on single. I liked his stark rendition of _Amsterdam_ (which was the b-side), but I think Bowie came to that via Scott Walker, who did quite a few Jacques Brel covers in the late 60s.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2018)

Merl said:


> I'm out of this one. One of my most disliked Bowie albums. I'm not fond of covers albums at the best of times. This is no exception.


The only thing stopping this from being one of his classic "what is Merl miserable about now?" posts is his not having written... "Ba$tards!" at the end... :lol:

"I'm out... disliked Bowie albums...not fond... covers albums... this is no exception... Ba$tards!"

See? - Isn't that better? - Classic Merl, eh?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2018)

Merl said:


> I'm out of this one. One of my most disliked Bowie albums. I'm not fond of covers albums at the best of times. This is no exception.





starthrower said:


> I have a copy. It's okay. But it's sandwiched between two awesome albums. Aladdin Sane, and Diamond Dogs. I prefer those along with Hunky Dory. But Pin Ups is some good fun.


It is most likely cultural differences of time and place that separates our appreciation for this particular work. That 1972 to 1974 time period in which David Bowie released "Ziggy Stardust", "Alladin Sane", "Pin Ups", and "Diamond Dogs" and Roxy Music released their eponymous first, "For Your Pleasure", "Stranded", and "Country Life" along with Bryan Ferry's releases of "These Foolish Things" and "Another Time, Another Place" were a revelation of life's possibilities and music's potential to expand one's horizons past their current time and location.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

I got this just a few years ago, and decided what's not to like when it's from such a strong phase. Good for any time I wanna hear 70s Bowie from the flip side. It's like another fave from that time, Kapt Kopter and the Fabulous Twirleybirds, offering mostly covers though a very special interpreter...

I tend to admire both Bowie and Ferry for their originality, recognition of their influences thorough covers, and their roles as Sinatras of glam... and Pin-Ups is definitely a glam album.


----------

